# My charity Quilt



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is my latest finished lap quilt for charity. Our guild donates quilts for children through a program called CASA. It was done with 5" pre-cut squares so the process really went fast. I got the pattern from Missouri Star quilt tutorial and it was great.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Susie1959 (Oct 20, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a lovely quilt.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color combo. Nice job.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's wonderful!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the colors - very nice.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Absolutely love it! Another of my "must learn one day jobs" and that is to be able to quilt!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

The colors are so restful to the eye. Someone is going to be thrilled to get such a beautiful quilt.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful gift you have given!!


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Really nice work! Lovely!


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

How beautiful! And you do a great job of picking fabrics/colors that go so well together - I envy you that talent


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....bless you...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is a beautiful quilt.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love those colors! :sm24:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I love it. I'll have to look up the pattern. I have many, many 5" squares.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

redquilter said:


> Beautiful. I love it. I'll have to look up the pattern. I have many, many 5" squares.


You tube Missouri star quilts. Hour glass block I'm pretty sure that was the name. would love to see it when you finish yours Thanks for the compliments from you all


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Love it


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

So happy it is in boy colors. So many are made for girls. Love your colors and pattern. Your work is awesome.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful color combination! Piecing is exquisite. Thanks for caring for others.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work. Love Missouri Dtar tutorials.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful and a real inspiration for me to make. Thank you very much.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

What a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

a lovely quilt!! like the pattern and how it is constructed!
Blessings


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful colors and an eye catching use of the pattern! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Inspirational. Thanks!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful! How generous of you!


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful quilt, beautiful colors. Someone will love it for sure.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do for a wonderful organization that helps children taken into care.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice. I'm sure it will make some child very happy!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too I am truly becoming a fan.



String Queen said:


> Nice work. Love Missouri Dtar tutorials.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Just lovely


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

great quilt and very neatly made.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful quilt. I like the color combination.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning work, beautiful quilt.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

beautiful quilt and lovely colour combonation too.....you are so generous donating it to a charity...bless you


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful quilt! You did a great job! I've seen the tutorial for the hourglass quilt, and seeing yours makes me want to tackle one of my own! Whoever gets your quilt will be very lucky.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Very well done!!!!...I love your choice of colors!!!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!!!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful quilt!!!! Your choice of colors are fabulous, the recipient will love and treasure it.


----------



## Siennapurl (Oct 26, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

Love it! I'm new to quilting and am amazed at how addicting it is!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> Here is my latest finished lap quilt for charity. Our guild donates quilts for children through a program called CASA. It was done with 5" pre-cut squares so the process really went fast. I got the pattern from Missouri Star quilt tutorial and it was great.


The quilt is very nice.

Nice that you are donating it.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Very pretty mixed colors. Someone will be very happy with your gift????????????????


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colors. Can you share the name of the pattern so I can look it up? I have piles of 5" squares calling out to me to be used.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

May you long bask in the warm feelings that come from making a charitable donation! Beautiful gift!


----------

